# Tails



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, just to get it out of the way, would I be hated if I were to sell real tails for fursuits? I'm all about animal rights and stuff, I just want to know if there are people that would prefer real tails over the puffy stuffed sausages that people tend to wear? Just an idea! No flames!

And before you go hating me, I was also thinking about sewing some really realistic looking faux fur tails. They would be made with long-stranded faux fur, to resemble real fox/wolf/raccoon/etc. tails. Cuz honestly, I really don't like the stuffed sausages people wear. I mean, it's okay if you're an otter, but a fox with a pillow coming out of his butt..?

And what would you think about all the tails being white at first, and people can request specific colors/patterns and I'll dye them? I think it would look a little more realistic then chunks of different colored fur sewn together, not to mention easier to get complicated designs in.

I'm a little new to the trade, so if I sound a little ignorant, or if these ideas have been mentioned before, please forgive me! =3


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw animal hide for sale on the internet so I am not sure I personally wouldn't do it but thats me .


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright, thanks =D


----------



## Snickers (Jul 6, 2008)

Well the big problem with real fur and real animal products is that you cant post them overseas unless you want to pay big $$$. Thats the laws here at least in the land down under.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

Ah, I see. I do live in the US, though, so at least I'd have some people to sell to.

But so would people be offended by the use of real animal fur?


----------



## Snickers (Jul 6, 2008)

You didnt KILL the animals or such and I think its neater having real fur and stuff, to me its more spiritual and powerful and such. Take the Indians for example. I think its fine, however there are alot "OMFG FUR IS MURDER" people, and im sure some of them are furries so id be abit careful and try to sound as reasonable as possible, you are doing a goodjob atm.


----------



## Beetlecat (Jul 6, 2008)

Nargle said:


> would I be hated if I were to sell real tails for fursuits?



Perhaps, though not by me. The real issue is that real animal tails are *much* too small to work with a fursuit plus there's the issue of colour matching. A real fox tail is around.. a foot long? A fursuit fox tail is closer to 3 feet long.

Some people wear them around just as an accessory with or without ears. But almost never part of a full costume. Animals are just not large enough.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

Snickers- Hehe, yeah, I don't think I could bring myself to kill an animal! But their fur is kind of nice if they're _already_ dead... **Innocent look** 0 =3

Beetlecat- Wow, I never realized that tails were so BIG! I guess I could still make fake tails, but do you think anyone would still buy the real tails, then? Or will most people pretty much prefer large tails?

As for color matching, I was kind of thinking of using white/light colored fur and dyeing it to match a person's fursona, unless they wanted a natural looking one.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 6, 2008)

Iv seen people buy small foxtails and such (fake and non fake), so Im sure people would still buy them and dying them seems fine. Even if they arnt being used as a tail-tail they are still neat to have and im sure someone would love a fox tail being dyed to match their fursona as a small trinket or something.

Oh and i agree with you on your first post, ugly pillow tails are ugly.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

Snickers- Ah, okay, I suppose it could be an accessory to get into your fursona without actually wearing the full fursuit. And I'm glad I'm not the only one who isn't too fond of stuffed pillow tails =3

Then again, I could make bunny tails out of the really short tails. There are some foxish tails that are about 6ish inches long? I don't really remember what animal they come from. But so are there a lot of bunny furries?


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen tails for sale all the time at pow wows in my state, everything from your standard raccoon to a REAL fox tail 

Now I personally don't like wearing tails that are real, mostly because they wind up being pretty small compared to the rest of my body *coughcoughhipscoughcough* but I'm sure others would be interested. Don't try to sell them without a license though- I know in my state you can get some jail time for that.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 7, 2008)

You need a license? Hm, I should look into that! =D


----------

